# Russell Pond & B bar C Outfitters



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

Has anyone hunted with this outfitter? If so, how was your experience? I am looking into to booking with them for a mountain lion hunt, and would like some feedback. This operation is located in Idaho.


----------



## jclav (Mar 24, 2006)

Take a look at this site it might help.
http://www.huntinfo.com/reviews/outfitt ... _action=Go


----------

